

Spinnakr calls for the end of the data scientist to democratize analytics - mmayernick
http://pandodaily.com/2013/06/10/spinnakr-calls-for-death-of-the-data-scientist-in-push-to-democratize-analytics/

======
chehoebunj
Awesome service. Good to see how far it's come since 500

------
westin
looks like a super simple yet powerful product... I can see a bunch of uses
for this in future projects.

